# ISTA+ Download link



## jondwilliams82 (12 mo ago)

hi guys anyone with a good valid link or pm sent to me for this software would be AMAZING! Thanks in advance my old pc fried out and we couldnt recover any of my old software and everywhere i keep turning up dead or infected links and such!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jondwilliams82 said:


> hi guys anyone with a good valid link or pm sent to me for this software would be AMAZING! Thanks in advance my old pc fried out and we couldnt recover any of my old software and everywhere i keep turning up dead or infected links and such!


PM sent


----------



## milthorst (Feb 17, 2013)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent


Is there an installation guide for this version? I have the "Beginners Guide to ISTA+" but some file names are missing/different...


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

milthorst said:


> Is there an installation guide for this version? I have the "Beginners Guide to ISTA+" but some file names are missing/different...


PM sent


----------



## wingers999 (10 mo ago)

Hi, can anyone help with a download link for ISTA-D or ISTA+ please? and any notes on installing it? thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

wingers999 said:


> Hi, can anyone help with a download link for ISTA-D or ISTA+ please? and any notes on installing it? thank you


PM sent


----------



## joshn (10 mo ago)

Hi guys, could I grab a link also please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

joshn said:


> Hi guys, could I grab a link also please?


PM sent


----------



## jhabs (10 mo ago)

*Adalbert_77 

Could you please send me the link too when you get a chance? could use it right now for my E90.

Thank you !*


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jhabs said:


> *Adalbert_77
> 
> Could you please send me the link too when you get a chance? could use it right now for my E90.
> 
> Thank you !*


PM sent


----------



## weez_po (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi, I'm looking for the proper version of ISTA to reset adaptations on my 2008 E83 N52B30 (3.0si)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

weez_po said:


> Hi, I'm looking for the proper version of ISTA to reset adaptations on my 2008 E83 N52B30 (3.0si)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## lawrencejov (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi,

Does anyone have the ISTA download link for 2016 F10 N57?

Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

lawrencejov said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have the ISTA download link for 2016 F10 N57?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## 3gunshooter (Mar 26, 2012)

I am interested in the ISTA program. Have a 2012 X3 with the N52. Is there a place to down load it?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

3gunshooter said:


> I am interested in the ISTA program. Have a 2012 X3 with the N52. Is there a place to down load it?


PM sent


----------



## Shendi (10 mo ago)

Hi , can some one send me a link please for my e92 335is 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shendi said:


> Hi , can some one send me a link please for my e92 335is
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## bloo.f30 (10 mo ago)

Hello, can some one send a link for ISTA+ having trouble with a 2016 340i


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bloo.f30 said:


> Hello, can some one send a link for ISTA+ having trouble with a 2016 340i


pM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

joub_bear said:


> Would love a download link if someone could PM?


Pm sent


----------



## swami18 (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent


Trying to reset the DPF I replaced on my 2013 X35d. Can someone please send me a link to ISTA+? I bought a version, but its bunk..


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

swami18 said:


> Trying to reset the DPF I replaced on my 2013 X35d. Can someone please send me a link to ISTA+? I bought a version, but its bunk..


PM sent


----------



## Navyvet (Aug 14, 2021)

Hello looking for the link for the latest Insta+ for my f30


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

Does anyone have a link to ISTA *4.31.4x*? AKA the last version before all the hardware token nonsense was implemented?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Navyvet said:


> Hello looking for the link for the latest Insta+ for my f30





Unspec said:


> Does anyone have a link to ISTA *4.31.4x*? AKA the last version before all the hardware token nonsense was implemented?


 Pm sent


----------



## E93Borg (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 I am looking for the same link as everyone else! Thank you for your service, greatly appreciate it! /M


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

E93Borg said:


> Adalbert_77 I am looking for the same link as everyone else! Thank you for your service, greatly appreciate it! /M


PM sent


----------



## Barachello (8 mo ago)

Hi guys

I would really appreciate a link to ISTA software if at all possible

Having issues with a wheel speed sensor on my e82

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Barachello said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I would really appreciate a link to ISTA software if at all possible
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## ctuls (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi - Could you please share with me the link along with the install guide. Thank you so much for helping others out!


----------



## HansWortel (Nov 23, 2021)

Who is willing to help me out? I also bought a ENET cable. But the software link doesn;t work. 

Can I have the ISTA and maybe also e-sys? Would be amazing! 

A happy F10 M5 owner!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

HansWortel said:


> Who is willing to help me out? I also bought a ENET cable. But the software link doesn;t work.
> 
> Can I have the ISTA and maybe also e-sys? Would be amazing!
> 
> A happy F10 M5 owner!


PM sent ista


----------



## ctuls (Jul 1, 2017)

@Adalbert_77 Could you also please share with me the link along with the install guide for my Z4 E85? Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ctuls said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could you also please share with me the link along with the install guide for my Z4 E85? Thank you!


Haven't writen verion, 
Just istall ista like all before, setting ediabas is for E
Istall cable and make setting for cable


----------



## ctuls (Jul 1, 2017)

Got it, could you share the download link for ISTA with me then please. I dont have it


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ctuls said:


> Got it, could you share the download link for ISTA with me then please. I dont have it


Pm sent


----------



## new_F31_owner (8 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Could you please also share the link with me? I would like to diagnose my 2018 F31.


----------



## Artur1338 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey @Adalbert_77,
would you mind sending me the download link for my E87 2007 as well?
Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

new_F31_owner said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could you please also share the link with me? I would like to diagnose my 2018 F31.





Artur1338 said:


> Hey @Adalbert_77,
> would you mind sending me the download link for my E87 2007 as well?
> Thanks


{M sent


----------



## kevin12job (Dec 17, 2021)

please I would appreciate this so much I've been looking everywhere


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

pixxel2 said:


> can i get link to ista+ for f30 bmw please





kevin12job said:


> please I would appreciate this so much I've been looking everywhere


PM sent


----------



## kevin12job (Dec 17, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


thankk youu!!!!!!!


----------



## concorde (8 mo ago)

Would appreciate a lot to get the ISTA+ DL-link... Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

concorde said:


> Would appreciate a lot to get the ISTA+ DL-link... Thanks


PM sent


----------



## MarkASP (8 mo ago)

Hi Adalbert,

I have a 2011 135i E88 and needs DKG functions and some other coding. I purchased a D CAN cable. Can you please send me link for latest English ISTA + please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkASP said:


> Hi Adalbert,
> 
> I have a 2011 135i E88 and needs DKG functions and some other coding. I purchased a D CAN cable. Can you please send me link for latest English ISTA + please? Thank you in advance.


PM sent


----------



## elektrikakliska (8 mo ago)

Hi, can someone please send me a link to ISTA


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

elektrikakliska said:


> Hi, can someone please send me a link to ISTA


PM sent


----------



## Pavelbmw (8 mo ago)

Hello adalbert i installed a ista +D for my f10 and the software update is greyed out. However the diagnostic works perfectly with my enet cable. Ichanged the registry from false to true for enet programming. Maby it is a bad software. Can you send me a ista+d.

I will atach a link with my problem 
Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Pavelbmw said:


> Hello adalbert i installed a ista +D for my f10 and the software update is greyed out. However the diagnostic works perfectly with my enet cable. Ichanged the registry from false to true for enet programming. Maby it is a bad software. Can you send me a ista+d.
> 
> I will atach a link with my problem
> Thank you.


Sent ista +
for porgramming prefere for enet ESYS
use icom for programming ista


----------



## Monni (8 mo ago)

Can i get ista+ download link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Monni said:


> Can i get ista+ download link?


PM sent


----------



## galozeri23 (8 mo ago)

Hello, Can I get and ista+ download link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

galozeri23 said:


> Hello, Can I get and ista+ download link?


PM sent


----------



## GuyFM (8 mo ago)

May I please also have a download link for itsa+, thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

GuyFM said:


> May I please also have a download link for itsa+, thank you!


PM sent


----------



## cvillanFL (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi, please send the download link and instructions for ISTA+ (2017 BMW X5 40e). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

cvillanFL said:


> Hi, please send the download link and instructions for ISTA+ (2017 BMW X5 40e). Thanks in advance!



PM sent


----------



## GuyFM (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Never got your PM


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

GuyFM said:


> Never got your PM


check PM


----------



## GuyFM (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> check PM


Got it, thank you!


----------



## Kwakadaz (7 mo ago)

Hi I would be great full if somebody has ista that i can use on my F30 and hopfull the E90, but for windows 10, i have the 3.66 but i think it is too old and keep getting the admin error, tried all the crap links to resove but none work.
Thanks in advace


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Kwakadaz said:


> Hi I would be great full if somebody has ista that i can use on my F30 and hopfull the E90, but for windows 10, i have the 3.66 but i think it is too old and keep getting the admin error, tried all the crap links to resove but none work.
> Thanks in advace


PM sent


----------



## El_Quandro (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello, can somebody send me a working download link for ISTA+ including installation instructions please

I would like to try to install it on a VMware with Win11

Thanks in advance


----------



## Santiki (7 mo ago)

Looking for ISTA+, E46 M3


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Santiki said:


> Looking for ISTA+, E46 M3


PM sent


----------



## Santiki (7 mo ago)

Thanks




Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


----------



## El_Quandro (Jan 22, 2017)

*@Adalbert_77 Can you send me the link as wel? *


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

El_Quandro said:


> *@Adalbert_77 Can you send me the link as wel? *


PM sent


----------



## JackE93 (7 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 i am also looking for ista P links


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

JackE93 said:


> @Adalbert_77 i am also looking for ista P links


PM sent


----------



## Ozzy260583 (8 mo ago)

Could I please have the link to this, would be much appreciated?
Thanks 🙏


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ozzy260583 said:


> Could I please have the link to this, would be much appreciated?
> Thanks 🙏


PM sent


----------



## seadan (Apr 22, 2006)

Can someone please PM me the link, as well? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

seadan said:


> Can someone please PM me the link, as well? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## El_Quandro (Jan 22, 2017)

Works great on Win11, thank you very much


----------



## linglingplayz (7 mo ago)

can you send me ista + D/P for f22 m235 thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

linglingplayz said:


> can you send me ista + D/P for f22 m235 thank you


Sent PM


----------



## Andres85 (7 mo ago)

Hello,
I need a link for Inst D "Rheingold" For F11 and E46
It would be great to get one 
Thanks


----------



## Trooper96 (6 mo ago)

Hello, I would be very very happy if you send me too for my f30. for programming and diagnosing ista+


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Trooper96 said:


> Hello, I would be very very happy if you send me too for my f30. for programming and diagnosing ista+


PM sent


----------



## Packpharm (6 mo ago)

Would it be possible to get a link for ISTA+ for my 335d? Thanks so much!!


----------



## DannyBoy330d (6 mo ago)

Hi, 

if possible, can you share a link for ISTA+ 4.3x if possible. 

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

DannyBoy330d said:


> Hi,
> 
> if possible, can you share a link for ISTA+ 4.3x if possible.
> 
> Thanks





Packpharm said:


> Would it be possible to get a link for ISTA+ for my 335d? Thanks so much!!


PM sent


----------



## NewBMWUser (6 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Any chance I could get a copy of ISTA+ as well, required for F-Series. Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

NewBMWUser said:


> Any chance I could get a copy of ISTA+ as well, required for F-Series. Thanks


PM sent


----------



## gsxr.marky (9 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Any chance i could also have a link for ISTA+ , im trying to diagnose an issue with a bike.


----------



## Kind:of:unknown (6 mo ago)

I need a link too, pls … required for a typ f


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

gsxr.marky said:


> Any chance i could also have a link for ISTA+ , im trying to diagnose an issue with a bike.





Kind:eek:f:unknown said:


> I need a link too, pls … required for a typ f


PM sent


----------



## 330Benni (6 mo ago)

Hey Adalbert,

Do you have a link for me for ISTA please.
Thanks so far


----------



## ady76 (11 mo ago)

*Îmi poţi trimite şi mie linkul cândva? l-ar putea folosi chiar acum pentru E60-ul meu.*


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

330Benni said:


> Hey Adalbert,
> 
> Do you have a link for me for ISTA please.
> Thanks so far





ady76 said:


> *Îmi poţi trimite şi mie linkul cândva? l-ar putea folosi chiar acum pentru E60-ul meu.*


PM sent


----------



## Gondar2009 (Oct 17, 2021)

I would also appreciate a link for Ista+


----------



## iamd (Aug 26, 2019)

hi Adalbert_77 
can i get the latest ISTA+ too ?
thanks a lot


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Gondar2009 said:


> I would also appreciate a link for Ista+





iamd said:


> hi Adalbert_77
> can i get the latest ISTA+ too ?
> thanks a lot


PM sent


----------



## amirsafwan87 (6 mo ago)

Looking for ISTA for my 2008 e90 320i.. Anyone can help me?


----------



## global029 (6 mo ago)

Can i please get the link Ista for my f10 535


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

amirsafwan87 said:


> Looking for ISTA for my 2008 e90 320i.. Anyone can help me?





global029 said:


> Can i please get the link Ista for my f10 535


PM sent


----------



## Menzo (Sep 9, 2019)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi, looking for a link as well if you can share. Thanks!


----------



## kjburns25 (6 mo ago)

Hello, would it be possible to get a link please for ISTA? Thank you!


----------



## Tomdaman (6 mo ago)

I apologize if I am doing this post or message wrong, but in my defense this is my first time ever on this forum. I am trying to locate info on any download for ISTA being that I have a 2011 535i xdrive which has some issues as jerking , accelaration bugs and etc.. I would like to know how I can acquire the link to download the ISTA software & Also how to go about PM anybody here being your my Beemer family since I cannot figure it out for the life of me!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## WheelerDR (6 mo ago)

I am looking for a link for maintenance software for 2011 135i. I think this is ISTA+. Thank you for your time.


----------



## m9602 (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I'm also in need of a download link. 2012 F25 to be worked on. Thanks in advance!
@Adalbert_77 Can you help?


----------



## roush (6 mo ago)

HI Everyone, Im looking for the download link as well, thank you.


----------



## cenmicro.developer (6 mo ago)

Can someone please send me ISTA link to download which actually works


----------



## GT3tuneCL (6 mo ago)

Hello, can someone send me the link of ISTA + for check something in mi bmw.


----------



## jorden.harvey98 (Oct 19, 2021)

Can someone please send me a link as well? For 02 330i if that matters


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jorden.harvey98 said:


> Can someone please send me a link as well? For 02 330i if that matters





GT3tuneCL said:


> Hello, can someone send me the link of ISTA + for check something in mi bmw.





cenmicro.developer said:


> Can someone please send me ISTA link to download which actually works





roush said:


> HI Everyone, Im looking for the download link as well, thank you.





m9602 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm also in need of a download link. 2012 F25 to be worked on. Thanks in advance!
> @Adalbert_77 Can you help?





WheelerDR said:


> I am looking for a link for maintenance software for 2011 135i. I think this is ISTA+. Thank you for your time.





kjburns25 said:


> Hello, would it be possible to get a link please for ISTA? Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## migota (6 mo ago)

Hi my e90 got issue on valvetronic, I think it is need reset/update on DME and need ista+, please kindly help to send me the link for download, thank you very much


----------



## pkazazian (6 mo ago)

can anyone please send a link for ISTA+ with install directions, need it for my e64


----------



## pkazazian (6 mo ago)

Newbie here, asking for the ISTA+ download link. Working on a 2006 650i


----------



## highspeedeffort (6 mo ago)

Hello @Adalbert_77 Can you please share the link with me for ISTA+? Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

highspeedeffort said:


> Hello @Adalbert_77 Can you please share the link with me for ISTA+? Thank you!





pkazazian said:


> Newbie here, asking for the ISTA+ download link. Working on a 2006 650i





migota said:


> Hi my e90 got issue on valvetronic, I think it is need reset/update on DME and need ista+, please kindly help to send me the link for download, thank you very much


PM sent


----------



## darms (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi I've got a F30 can someone share the link with me for ISTA+ thx in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

darms said:


> Hi I've got a F30 can someone share the link with me for ISTA+ thx in advance


PM sent


----------



## zimbri (6 mo ago)

Hi can i have a link to ISTA+ i have an f30. Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

zimbri said:


> Hi can i have a link to ISTA+ i have an f30. Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## palgiere (6 mo ago)

s85666 said:


> does anyone have an install guide? i cant get ista to run. adalbert_77 linked an instagram account to ask questions, its a different person who linked me b.s. ad sites... very sussy. has anyone had success installing ista from adalbert_77's mega download?


Any luck with the adalbert_77 install? There are zip files throughout, so know what the file/folder structure would be appreciated greatly too. Have read several ISTA+ guides but the initial preinstall files in those guides were not included. Thanks.


----------



## Kapn.K (6 mo ago)

Could I get that pm as well?


----------



## nebula328 (Nov 22, 2013)

I would appreciate a link to latest ISTA+ installer. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bmmmwww (Dec 10, 2018)

Adalbert_77, could you please share the link? Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bmmmwww said:


> Adalbert_77, could you please share the link? Thank you!


PM sent ista


----------



## zyxwlj (6 mo ago)

looking for link if anyone has


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

zyxwlj said:


> looking for link if anyone has


PM sent


----------



## emkaemsis (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can I get a link too, please?🙂
Thanks in regard!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

emkaemsis said:


> Can I get a link too, please?🙂
> Thanks in regard!


PM sent


----------



## xdaimonesx (May 24, 2021)

Can I get a link too, please?
Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

xdaimonesx said:


> Can I get a link too, please?
> Thank you


PM sent


----------



## Tonytulak (7 mo ago)

Hi. Can someone provide the link? Much appreciated!


----------



## haarisedhi102 (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


I would also appreciate link for insta+


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

haarisedhi102 said:


> I would also appreciate link for insta+





Tonytulak said:


> Hi. Can someone provide the link? Much appreciated!


PM sent


----------



## TheGord (5 mo ago)

Hi, a link for INSTA + would be appreciated.

Thanks

G.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

TheGord said:


> Hi, a link for INSTA + would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> G.


PM sent ISTA+


----------



## Tonytulak (7 mo ago)

I know this is a noob question but when I install ISTA and prompts me to enter the license, i can’t find anything in the files with the license. I managed to find one and cannot type anything in the key section. Can anyone provide some input? I’ve ready all the instructions on the forum and videos without any luck


----------



## robertmuller335d (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent ISTA+


 Could you send me the link to ISTA + as well?

Thank you - fellow polish brother.


----------



## binobiker (5 mo ago)

Could you send me the link to ISTA + as well?

Thank you - fellow portuguese bimmer


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

robertmuller335d said:


> Could you send me the link to ISTA + as well?
> 
> Thank you - fellow polish brother.





binobiker said:


> Could you send me the link to ISTA + as well?
> 
> Thank you - fellow portuguese bimmer


pm sent


----------



## Teggern (5 mo ago)

hello, looking for ista+ or some other programs for programming and coding a BMW F11 2011. Heard ista+ is the way to go, have any link with instructions?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Teggern said:


> hello, looking for ista+ or some other programs for programming and coding a BMW F11 2011. Heard ista+ is the way to go, have any link with instructions?


PM sent


----------



## btp2022 (5 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 I would really appreciate a link as well. I am trying to troubleshoot some problems on my F10. Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

btp2022 said:


> @Adalbert_77 I would really appreciate a link as well. I am trying to troubleshoot some problems on my F10. Thanks!


pm sent


----------



## mank3n (5 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 hey dear, I would be very happy if u can send me the link as well, have some Problems with my F10. Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

mank3n said:


> @Adalbert_77 hey dear, I would be very happy if u can send me the link as well, have some Problems with my F10. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## jcs4 (Jan 16, 2008)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Could you PM me an ista link as well f85


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jcs4 said:


> Could you PM me an ista link as well f85


PM sent


----------



## Robertz (5 mo ago)

Hi,
Can you please send me link for ISTA-D or +download.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Robertz said:


> Hi,
> Can you please send me link for ISTA-D or +download.
> Thanks in Advance


pM sent


----------



## bmw335i4life (Jan 7, 2014)

Can I get a PM with the latest ISTA link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bmw335i4life said:


> Can I get a PM with the latest ISTA link please?


PM sent


----------



## telemc (4 mo ago)

Hello, can you send me the ISTA link please ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

telemc said:


> Hello, can you send me the ISTA link please ?


PM sent


----------



## jrhvlh (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> pM sent


Hi Albert,

Could you send me the link for ISTA+ also please


----------



## jrhvlh (8 mo ago)

HI Albert,

Could you send me a link to ISTA+ please


----------



## Potatoman (4 mo ago)

Does ISTA+ work on E series?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jrhvlh said:


> HI Albert,
> 
> Could you send me a link to ISTA+ please





Potatoman said:


> Does ISTA+ work on E series?


PM sent


----------



## FennecBMW (4 mo ago)

Can I get a link as well?


----------



## PolarTsunami (5 mo ago)

Hi there!

Can I get the link swell?

Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

FennecBMW said:


> Can I get a link as well?





PolarTsunami said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Can I get the link swell?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Fleury69 (4 mo ago)

Hi, can i get the link please?
Thanks


----------



## joe_go_me (4 mo ago)

could I download get a link for ISTA+ please, thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Fleury69 said:


> Hi, can i get the link please?
> Thanks





joe_go_me said:


> could I download get a link for ISTA+ please, thanks!


PM sent


----------



## AhmedKhalfe03 (5 mo ago)

Can some send me the link for ista+ for my f30 ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

AhmedKhalfe03 said:


> Can some send me the link for ista+ for my f30 ?


PM sent


----------



## jrhvlh (8 mo ago)

jrhvlh said:


> HI Albert,
> 
> Could you send me a link to ISTA+ please


Hi Albert,

i think i let the link expire, can you send it to me again please.


----------



## Clepoer1 (4 mo ago)

Hi,
Could i also get the link for downloading ISTA . thanks


----------



## jrhvlh (8 mo ago)

jrhvlh said:


> Hi Albert,
> 
> i think i let the link expire, can you send it to me again please.


Hi, I have a 2007 BMW 335i. I downloaded ISTA / D. I am told i need ISTA / P or ISTA +. Can you send me a link for BMW 335i please


----------



## Mobonez (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi Can i please get the link for ISTA+ aswell?


----------



## alp1ne (4 mo ago)

Can I get the link for ISTA+?

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jrhvlh said:


> Hi Albert,
> 
> i think i let the link expire, can you send it to me again please.





Clepoer1 said:


> Hi,
> Could i also get the link for downloading ISTA . thanks





jrhvlh said:


> Hi, I have a 2007 BMW 335i. I downloaded ISTA / D. I am told i need ISTA / P or ISTA +. Can you send me a link for BMW 335i please





Mobonez said:


> Hi Can i please get the link for ISTA+ aswell?





alp1ne said:


> Can I get the link for ISTA+?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## StevenSonek (Aug 22, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> ISTA D and ISTA + is the same
> send plink PM


Could you send me the link too please? I need some work done on my E70. Thanks !


----------



## Titane (May 1, 2014)

My 2014 diagnostic laptop died recently and I have to reinstall (mostly ISTA to do diags on E87 and E65) everything on a new machine.

I kinda remember how things work (BMW advanced tools, EDIABAS, the .NET framework, vcredist, etc.) but I need the links. Could you share these with me?
If ISTA could come with the Franch language files, that would be even better (I share that diag tool with my father).


----------



## Kevlmd00 (4 mo ago)

Can I get the link for insta+ Also please I’m wanting to change dct transmission fluid on my f82


----------



## weinerbarn (Oct 21, 2020)

Can I get the latest link please?


----------



## Hank Mardukas (5 mo ago)

Can I get that link as well?


----------



## detelinski (4 mo ago)

Can I get the latest link please? Thanks allot !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

detelinski said:


> Can I get the latest link please? Thanks allot !





Hank Mardukas said:


> Can I get that link as well?





weinerbarn said:


> Can I get the latest link please?





Kevlmd00 said:


> Can I get the link for insta+ Also please I’m wanting to change dct transmission fluid on my f82





StevenSonek said:


> Could you send me the link too please? I need some work done on my E70. Thanks !


PM sent


----------



## joe_go_me (4 mo ago)

HOW TO INSTALL REPOST

Hello all,

here in the middle of Finland ISTA+ got from @Adalbert_77 last week runs great. Wasn’t so easy to install for me either, I’m over 50y/o and computers are not so easy for me...

But anyhow, by reading this thread, sister thread ”Beginner’s Guide to BMW ISTA+ and the pdf instruction ”GUIDE TO ISTA+” on the 1st page there, I did manage. To be honest, first thing should be just google ”installation for ISTA 4.32.15” maybe is the best way to find out, what needs to be done...I did that a bit too late...when everything was working already. On the pdf instruction ”GUIDE TO ISTA+”, done for earlier versions, some points will mislead for sure. Like @Adalbert_77 said, this ISTA 4.32.15 does not need any licence to work, or at least, for me it did not ask licences. So here are steps I did take...or finally take to get this work.


Download ”ISTA -D Full (the newest)” from MEGA server. To do this, I did purhase 1month MEGA lisense for 5eur and did install their app ”MEGAsync”. I did not find any other way to download so big file, this seemed to work fine. Did take maby two hours... I didn’t locate the zip directlly under c:/, I was working with it on the temporarily folder under the ”users folder”.
Next I did install needed zipping programs, latest version for ”7-zip” and for ”WinRar”.
On the path ”ISTA -D Full (the newest) / tools” are needed tools to run the program. For my computer, running windows10, I did install from there "Java", "Patched_EDIABAS_7.3.0 (this is needed for the K+DCAN-cable I’m using for my son E87)" and "VCRedist 2005-2019 x86 x64"
By using latest ”7-zip” unzip file ISTA_v4.32.15.24911 what is directly under ”ISTA -D Full (the newest)”. It will make unzipped path ”ISTA -D Full (the newest) / Rheingold / and so on...”. Move the Rheingold-folder directly under c:/.
Under ”Rheingold”, there is a folder ”PSdZ”. Unzip needed PSdZ-file by using ”7-zip” and place there. These can be found from the ISTA -D Full (the newest) / SDP+BLP folder. I did unpack the biggest one ” psdzdata SDP_Full_4.36.22.7z.rar”. Smaller one is just for diagnostic. Add extracted folder name ”psdzdata” under ” c:/ Rheingold/PSdZ” (If I remember right, there was already few files/folders).
Under ”Rheingold”, there is an empty folder ”SQLiteDBs”. If you need just an english version, unzip from the material files ” GLOBAL_4.32.12” and ” EN_4.32.12”. For this I did use first 7-zip...but endeed up to use WinRar. If you do not need germany, you will find totally five files, "DiagDocDb", "streamdataprimitive_ENGB", "streamdataprimitive_OTHER", "xmlvalueprimitive_ENGB" and "xmlvalueprimitive_OTHER". Place these directly under path c:/ Rheingold/ SQLiteDBs. First I had extra folders from the zip under the SQLiteDBs...took long time to figure out...why the program is giving some ”installation not finished” errors...this was the biggest issue for me to figure out, what I’m doing wrong.
Make a shortcut for the start file ISTAGUI.exe, can be found from C:\Rheingold\TesterGUI\bin\Release. Take a look also for the pdf-instruction.
Run needed registry files, can be found from the path ”ISTA -D Full (the newest)/tools/regfiles_full_sdp_blp”. Full for me, cause I did choose full version. I did run both ISTA_Reg_Fix_x64 and ISTA_Reg_Fix_x86...but I bet the idea is to run just that what match to your computer...not both.
Reboot
Now the program did open from the shortcut, do not ask license or anything.
To make the K-DCAN cable to work, goes according to pdf instruction ”GUIDE TO ISTA+”. Only difference for me, I did use COM1 port, cause I’m using the same cable for INSTA...and on there I did not find the way to change the port to COM9. On the ISTA+ settings enabling the ”ediabas standard settings” looks a bit different comparing to the old version used for the pdf-instruction.
Well, few days has passed I did make the installation...hope I did remember all correctly...there was few mistakes on my installation path also, took some time😊 But now me and mys son are changing the nox-catalysator virtually w/o tools...


----------



## GSFI (Jun 29, 2019)

could you send me a pm with the link please ?


----------



## sireq (10 mo ago)

i would need a new link, since the last folder is deleted, thanks !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Molegyver said:


> Could I please get a link too?





2Torque said:


> Greetings. Can someone please PM me the link for ISTA. Currently working on an F80.





Est_Meemimees said:


> Sir , *Adalbert_77 *please link for ista+
> 
> Thanks





lu_d said:


> I've been chasing a copy of ISTA+ for my F30 recently. Does anyone have a link? Thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## Pedgefox (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi there would it be possible to get some help with ista I need it for my f34 320d 2013 model


----------



## CalumG91 (4 mo ago)

Hi there would it be possible to get some help with ista I need it for my f30 320d 2012 model please?


----------



## CalumG91 (4 mo ago)

CalumG91 said:


> Hi there would it be possible to get some help with ista I need it for my f33 320d 2012 model please?


 *F30 my mistake


----------



## Flavius91 (4 mo ago)

Hi, can I please have link for Ista+ ? Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Flavius91 said:


> Hi, can I please have link for Ista+ ? Thanks





CalumG91 said:


> *F30 my mistake





CalumG91 said:


> Hi there would it be possible to get some help with ista I need it for my f30 320d 2012 model please?





Pedgefox said:


> Hi there would it be possible to get some help with ista I need it for my f34 320d 2013 model


PM sent


----------



## DeltoidDelta (4 mo ago)

hi there,

could i also get the link to ista+ and esys as well? much appreciated!


----------



## rjsasaki (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello!
could also get the link for ista+ and IstaP?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

DeltoidDelta said:


> hi there,
> 
> could i also get the link to ista+ and esys as well? much appreciated!





rjsasaki said:


> Hello!
> could also get the link for ista+ and IstaP?


PM sent


----------



## Rooooster36 (4 mo ago)

Hi, please can I have the link for ista+ and istaP? im trying to fix my f30.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Rooooster36 said:


> Hi, please can I have the link for ista+ and istaP? im trying to fix my f30.


PM sent, for F30 dont need ista P


----------



## uglyspider (4 mo ago)

Hi, could I please get the link for ista+, got some work to do on my F25. Thank you!


----------



## aza14782 (4 mo ago)

Hello, could I please have the ISTA+ latest link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

uglyspider said:


> Hi, could I please get the link for ista+, got some work to do on my F25. Thank you!





aza14782 said:


> Hello, could I please have the ISTA+ latest link?


PM sent


----------



## ac34351 (4 mo ago)

Hello there, may I have a link for ISTA+


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ac34351 said:


> Hello there, may I have a link for ISTA+


PM sent


----------



## emaptn (4 mo ago)

hello sir , i have a bmw 520d e61 from 2009 , can u send me a software and tell me what cable i need to buy , thanks a lot .


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Dcan with switch


----------



## emaptn (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Dcan with switch


can i have the link for ista+ software?


----------



## Yes208 (12 mo ago)

2015 F30 I need download links
Much appreciated


----------



## rexi bixi (5 mo ago)

link thanks


----------



## NaigHba (3 mo ago)

Hello. Could I have ISTA link please. Cheers !


----------



## Dmac287 (3 mo ago)

Hi, could I get a link for ista+ please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

stoof_z said:


> @Adalbert_77 Can you please share the ista + link with me? Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Dmac287 (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


could you please send me a link as well thanks! edit you already sent it thanks!!


----------



## riverwolf (3 mo ago)

Would someone share the Rheingold/ISTA-D download link, please. The E88 needs a new battery and I plan to switch from factory lead acid to AGM. The F16 is probably not far behind..

Thanks!.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Dmac287 said:


> could you please send me a link as well thanks! edit you already sent it thanks!!





riverwolf said:


> Would someone share the Rheingold/ISTA-D download link, please. The E88 needs a new battery and I plan to switch from factory lead acid to AGM. The F16 is probably not far behind..
> 
> Thanks!.


PM sent


----------



## fooledyas (Jul 15, 2012)

Please send me a link for ista. 2011 e90 and z4


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

fooledyas said:


> Please send me a link for ista. 2011 e90 and z4


PM sent


----------



## fooledyas (Jul 15, 2012)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Thank you


----------



## Camarosoder (3 mo ago)

Can you please send me a link to Ista-d, thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Camarosoder said:


> Can you please send me a link to Ista-d, thank you.


PM sent


----------



## MichaelPent (3 mo ago)

Would someone share a download link to Ista+ please?
Thank you!


----------



## 3rd_Alley (3 mo ago)

Adalbert, 

I could also use this link if still viable. 

Much appreciated-- Merk


----------



## dsakolsky (3 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 ,if still available, I would love ISTA D for E90 N54.
Greatly appreciate your time regardless!


----------



## Glitchen (3 mo ago)

Ditto - Will someone also please send me the ista+ plus link? I need it for an F30.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Glitchen said:


> Ditto - Will someone also please send me the ista+ plus link? I need it for an F30.





dsakolsky said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 ,if still available, I would love ISTA D for E90 N54.
> Greatly appreciate your time regardless!





3rd_Alley said:


> Adalbert,
> 
> I could also use this link if still viable.
> 
> Much appreciated-- Merk





MichaelPent said:


> Would someone share a download link to Ista+ please?
> Thank you!



PM sent


----------



## NER11 (3 mo ago)

please can i get the link too


Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


----------



## wdmont87 (3 mo ago)

Will someone also please send me the ista+ plus link? I need it for an 2015 550i, need to code new tms modules please


----------



## bemmerx2000 (3 mo ago)

Good evening! Would appreciate if someone could send dowload link for ISTA+. Injectors for e60 need to be coded. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bemmerx2000 said:


> Good evening! Would appreciate if someone could send dowload link for ISTA+. Injectors for e60 need to be coded. Thanks in advance.





wdmont87 said:


> Will someone also please send me the ista+ plus link? I need it for an 2015 550i, need to code new tms modules please





NER11 said:


> please can i get the link too


PM sent


----------



## TLV (3 mo ago)

Hi Adalbert, would appreciate a link, too. Thanks.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

TLV said:


> Hi Adalbert, would appreciate a link, too. Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## Fireblade.mpower (Mar 21, 2021)

Hello, I would also like to have the installation file or the link. Thank you


----------



## GGx (3 mo ago)

Hi, i would like the link too.
Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

GGx said:


> Hi, i would like the link too.
> Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## Fars666 (4 mo ago)

Hi Adalbert, I need a link for ista as well if you wouldn't mind brother. Thank you in advance !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Fars666 said:


> Hi Adalbert, I need a link for ista as well if you wouldn't mind brother. Thank you in advance !


PM sent


----------



## newguyvv (9 mo ago)

Hi Adalbert, can I also get the link for the ISTA? Many thanks.


----------



## Ozzy260583 (8 mo ago)

Hi there, can I get the link to ISTA please !?

cheers and thanks in advance


----------



## niisbel (Jan 22, 2021)

i whould really love one aswell


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

niisbel said:


> i whould really love one aswell





Ozzy260583 said:


> Hi there, can I get the link to ISTA please !?
> 
> cheers and thanks in advance





newguyvv said:


> Hi Adalbert, can I also get the link for the ISTA? Many thanks.


PM sent


----------



## LG_AF (3 mo ago)

Hello, does someone have the download link? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

LG_AF said:


> Hello, does someone have the download link? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## louiela (4 mo ago)

Can u send me link too please


----------



## breakmywalletct (3 mo ago)

can you send me the link


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

breakmywalletct said:


> can you send me the link





louiela said:


> Can u send me link too please


PM sent


----------



## sYnOnYx (3 mo ago)

Please send me over the link too please, my M6 needs help LOL


----------



## ericjt0314 (3 mo ago)

Hello Adalbert can I have the link for ista+? Is it included the data file?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

sYnOnYx said:


> Please send me over the link too please, my M6 needs help LOL





ericjt0314 said:


> Hello Adalbert can I have the link for ista+? Is it included the data file?


PM sent


----------



## Naseika (2 mo ago)

Hi! Could you send me link for ISTA+? I need for F30. Its very important to me


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Naseika said:


> Hi! Could you send me link for ISTA+? I need for F30. Its very important to me


PM sent


----------



## SeanIllest (2 mo ago)

Hi! Could you send me link for ISTA+? Please and Thank You!


----------



## pcx2200lk (2 mo ago)

Hi, could you please send me the link for ISTA+? Thank you!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

SeanIllest said:


> Hi! Could you send me link for ISTA+? Please and Thank You!





pcx2200lk said:


> Hi, could you please send me the link for ISTA+? Thank you!!


PM sent


----------



## MarkE91 (2 mo ago)

Hi Adalbert_77,

Can you help me with a download link as well?
Have to reset the transferbox of my E83.
Thanks for all the effort!

Gr Mark


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkE91 said:


> Hi Adalbert_77,
> 
> Can you help me with a download link as well?
> Have to reset the transferbox of my E83.
> ...


PM sent


----------



## david.olley43 (2 mo ago)

I would be grateful for a link to obtain ista+ 

I bought a copy from Bimmer Diagnostics, it doesn't work and no response from them for my plea of help.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

david.olley43 said:


> I would be grateful for a link to obtain ista+
> 
> I bought a copy from Bimmer Diagnostics, it doesn't work and no response from them for my plea of help.


PM sent


----------



## Noob335 (2 mo ago)

Hi All, can I please also have a link for Ista+ for my E92 335.

Thanks


----------



## Russian335D (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can i get the link as well? Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Noob335 said:


> Hi All, can I please also have a link for Ista+ for my E92 335.
> 
> Thanks





Russian335D said:


> Can i get the link as well? Thank you


PM sent


----------



## nikomanz (2 mo ago)

Hi, can someone share ISTA+ link? Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

nikomanz said:


> Hi, can someone share ISTA+ link? Thanks


PM sent


----------



## phill.cooksey (8 mo ago)

Hi could I get a copy of ista please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

phill.cooksey said:


> Hi could I get a copy of ista please?


PM sent


----------



## VC1 (2 mo ago)

Can someone please send me a link to ISTA+


----------



## erniee (2 mo ago)

Hi, can anyone drop me the ISTA+ link? I'm using it to repair my F30 DIY


----------



## AnthonyAMVM5 (2 mo ago)

Tallicia said:


> DMing you 4.32.1x


Send to me too please.


----------



## Vallo00 (2 mo ago)

Hi, could you please send me the link for ISTA+? Thank you!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ludedude1997 said:


> Hoping to also get the link to download ista. For my 2011 E90 . Thanks in advance!





qwop said:


> Can someone please send me a link for ISTA?
> Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## vortex5 (1 mo ago)

hello, please send me a link, thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

vortex5 said:


> hello, please send me a link, thank you!


PM sent


----------



## D1RTY_B1RD (Aug 5, 2021)

Hello, can you send me the link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

D1RTY_B1RD said:


> Hello, can you send me the link please?


PM sent


----------



## SPY1337 (1 mo ago)

Could you also send me the link please?


----------



## mb_e84 (1 mo ago)

Hello! Looking for a download link please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

mb_e84 said:


> Hello! Looking for a download link please





SPY1337 said:


> Could you also send me the link please?


PM sent


----------



## Spyder.89 (1 mo ago)

May I please have the link as well?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Spyder.89 said:


> May I please have the link as well?


PM sent


----------



## perlweiß (1 mo ago)

Hi May i have the link as well?


----------



## Spyder.89 (1 mo ago)

Your the best! ty


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

perlweiß said:


> Hi May i have the link as well?





Spyder.89 said:


> Your the best! ty


PM sent


----------



## Fex01 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello, can you send me the link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Fex01 said:


> Hello, can you send me the link please?


PM sent


----------



## lzha84 (1 mo ago)

Hello, could you please send me a link too? Many thanks!


----------



## immortallamb (1 mo ago)

Hello,

can I get the insta + download link as well please?

I am trying to find a fuse location for a f80 m3. It’s for a driver window switch the switch works. But the wires don’t have power. 
8040AB: KL30F-Relay-Front: Internal fuse 4 defective
That’s the code I’m getting 
Fuse 4


----------



## x5f152014 (12 mo ago)

need ista + as well. thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

x5f152014 said:


> need ista + as well. thanks





immortallamb said:


> Hello,
> 
> can I get the insta + download link as well please?
> 
> ...





lzha84 said:


> Hello, could you please send me a link too? Many thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Acid_X (1 mo ago)

Any chance of getting a link too? E60/E61


----------



## razza199191 (1 mo ago)

hi can i get a link please i have a e87 and stuck with getting this


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Acid_X said:


> Any chance of getting a link too? E60/E61





razza199191 said:


> hi can i get a link please i have a e87 and stuck with getting this


PM sent


----------



## muloiwak (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi Guys, need link too, F48


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

muloiwak said:


> Hi Guys, need link too, F48


PM sent


----------



## alfredomunoz421 (1 mo ago)

JasmyIoT said:


> Hi guys, I am new to this. I would like to know where I can download ISTA+. My e90 needs some work and I would appreciate all your help.


Can I get the link to this please ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

alfredomunoz421 said:


> Can I get the link to this please ?


PM sent


----------



## slimmy877 (1 mo ago)

Hi, could I please have a link too. thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

slimmy877 said:


> Hi, could I please have a link too. thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## patrickryanmorris23 (30 d ago)

Hey could you hook me up with link as well. Thanks!


----------



## roborob301 (1 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 is the goat. Thanks soon much my friend. You saved me from going to stealership


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

roborob301 said:


> @Adalbert_77 is the goat. Thanks soon much my friend. You saved me from going to stealership





patrickryanmorris23 said:


> Hey could you hook me up with link as well. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## lehmann123 (28 d ago)

Hi. Much appreciated if you could provide me with a link as well. Thanks!


----------



## Dakr535 (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


@Adalbert_77 could you PM ISTA+ (D & P) for F series? Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

lehmann123 said:


> Hi. Much appreciated if you could provide me with a link as well. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## nelsonvalue (28 d ago)

@Adalbert_77 can i have the download link for ista-d Fseries, and installing instructions. TY


----------



## supermoose (28 d ago)

Tallicia said:


> DMing you 4.32.1x


Can I get this also? It would sure be app


Tallicia said:


> DMing you 4.32.1x


I would sure appreciate it. My 2012 E70 is having an issue with the CAN bus.


----------



## Vdon5 (3 mo ago)

Can I have a link also please for my e series 
Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Vdon5 said:


> Can I have a link also please for my e series
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Becketted (7 mo ago)

Can I have a link please?


----------



## Anispider22 (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi, can I please get a link.
Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Anispider22 said:


> Hi, can I please get a link.
> Thanks





Becketted said:


> Can I have a link please?


PM sent


----------



## sidr26r (May 9, 2016)

Hi, can you please provide a download link for ISTA+ and install instructions.
Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

sidr26r said:


> Hi, can you please provide a download link for ISTA+ and install instructions.
> Thank you.


sent PM ista


----------



## Mnemone (5 mo ago)

It's been a couple days since someone asked for a link. That just wont do. 

Can someone share a link for ista + with me, please. 

Much thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Mnemone said:


> It's been a couple days since someone asked for a link. That just wont do.
> 
> Can someone share a link for ista + with me, please.
> 
> Much thanks


PM sent


----------



## BMW-E65 (23 d ago)

Hello, can I have a link also. Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BMW-E65 said:


> Hello, can I have a link also. Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## Sarras (23 d ago)

Hi, can I get link ? Thank you.


----------



## DubleAron (23 d ago)

Could I also have a link to ISTA+? Thanks


----------



## f33599 (23 d ago)

hi could i get the link too please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

f33599 said:


> hi could i get the link too please





DubleAron said:


> Could I also have a link to ISTA+? Thanks





Sarras said:


> Hi, can I get link ? Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## strzala5000 (20 d ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent


Can I have a link as well please ? for ista-d and ista-p if that's possible (I would like to help a friend out with an F36) 
Thank you


----------



## f33599 (23 d ago)

strzala5000 said:


> Can I have a link as well please ? for ista-d and ista-p if that's possible (I would like to help a friend out with an F36)
> Thank you





DubleAron said:


> Could I also have a link to ISTA+? Thanks





Sarras said:


> Hi, can I get link ? Thank you.





BMW-E65 said:


> Hello, can I have a link also. Thank you!





Mnemone said:


> It's been a couple days since someone asked for a link. That just wont do.
> 
> Can someone share a link for ista + with me, please.
> 
> Much thanks





sidr26r said:


> Hi, can you please provide a download link for ISTA+ and install instructions.
> Thank you.


i have paid for this link and downloaded it. it has a simple one click installer. ive been having a few issues connecting to the car though. its not recognising it but im using enet cable with ista+ on e91.I will give it a try on f series car soon. download links are below


You can download the BMW folder from the link below, please copy and paste this into your browser url. Please disable smartscreen as on some browsers this is enable by default and will prevent you from downloading this file). 
IMPORTANT: AS SOON AS YOU COPY AND PASTE THE FULL LINK (ends in 7.z INTO YOUR BROWSER URL YOU WILL BE PROMPTED WITH A DOWNLOAD OPTION. 95% of users just require ISTA+ for diagnostics if you require ISTA-P then this requires and additional 60Gb of Harddisk space but is only required for programming. 
*ISTA+ (ISTA-D) – BMW Diagnostics (20gb Download) – For Diagnostics on E-Series & Diagnostics and Programming on F Series*
www.xpcc.co.uk/2111/ISTA_4.32.1.7z 
*ISTA-P – BMW Diagnostics (27Gb Download) – Optional – For Programming on E-Series*
www.xpcc.co.uk/2111/BMW.7z
Upon downloading, use 7zip (download for free from: Download) to extract the archive file and the remaining files will unzip automatically for each of the three downloads. Once download and extracted read the installation instructions with the .pdf file contained and follow it through step by step.


----------



## Nino83 (18 d ago)

Can I have a link for my E91 325D please?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Matt_E90 (18 d ago)

Could I have a link for ISTA+ or ISTA-D and ISTA-P
Need for my E90, thanks 😊


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Nino83 said:


> Can I have a link for my E91 325D please?
> Thanks in advance





Matt_E90 said:


> Could I have a link for ISTA+ or ISTA-D and ISTA-P
> Need for my E90, thanks 😊


PM sent


----------



## PetrolHeadAH3 (16 d ago)

Could you provide a download link for ISTA+ and install instructions??
Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

PetrolHeadAH3 said:


> Could you provide a download link for ISTA+ and install instructions??
> Thank you.


 PM sent ISTA link


----------



## PDGCT (Oct 16, 2017)

Could someone provide a download link and install details for ISTA+? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bheide (16 d ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi. I would like ISTA for F01 750, 2009. What else do I need to diagnose my car?


----------



## lauj_9490 (16 d ago)

Hi, could I have a link to download ISTA+ please?


----------



## Mattsmobilediag (16 d ago)

Can I get a link for ISTA+ please? I am working on an F30


----------



## Mattsmobilediag (16 d ago)

Tallicia said:


> DMing you 4.32.1x


Can you send me that link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

PDGCT said:


> Could someone provide a download link and install details for ISTA+? Thanks in advance!





bjorn.henning.eide.b said:


> Hi. I would like ISTA for F01 750, 2009. What else do I need to diagnose my car?


PM sent


----------



## X1Jeremy (13 d ago)

Could I get a link as well. Need to troubleshoot an E84 X1. Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

X1Jeremy said:


> Could I get a link as well. Need to troubleshoot an E84 X1. Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## Sipha (14 d ago)

Could I grab a link as well please, would be really helpful. Thanks!

Edit, just realised you already sent it to me, thank you!!


----------



## N63tu (11 d ago)

If I could also bother for that link 🤠


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

N63tu said:


> If I could also bother for that link 🤠





Sipha said:


> Could I grab a link as well please, would be really helpful. Thanks!
> 
> Edit, just realised you already sent it to me, thank you!!


PM sent


----------



## jolwert (8 d ago)

Could I please get the link too?


----------



## Dlan1 (9 d ago)

Would you mind sharing the link with me also? I have an e83 that idles funny and I can't understand why. I've put new plugs, wires, and other many parts, yet it still won't idle correctly.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jolwert said:


> Could I please get the link too?





Dlan1 said:


> Would you mind sharing the link with me also? I have an e83 that idles funny and I can't understand why. I've put new plugs, wires, and other many parts, yet it still won't idle correctly.


PM sent


----------



## fearlesskouki (7 d ago)

@Adalbert_77 Hi, would you please send me a download link for Ista+ please. thx


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

fearlesskouki said:


> @Adalbert_77 Hi, would you please send me a download link for Ista+ please. thx


PM sent


----------



## MarkyMark8609 (7 d ago)

Hi, would I be able to get the download link for ISTA+ please?


----------



## speedy243 (7 d ago)

Can I get a link for ISTA+ please? I am working on an F25


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

speedy243 said:


> Can I get a link for ISTA+ please? I am working on an F25





MarkyMark8609 said:


> Hi, would I be able to get the download link for ISTA+ please?


PM sent


----------



## Atomic83 (6 d ago)

@Adalbert_77 Hi, any chance of PM'ing me the download link for ISTA+ as well please? I am working on an E60


----------



## yaugen.new (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi!
Can someone please send me a download link for ISTA+ and ISTA-P latest version


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Atomic83 said:


> @Adalbert_77 Hi, any chance of PM'ing me the download link for ISTA+ as well please? I am working on an E60





yaugen.new said:


> Hi!
> Can someone please send me a download link for ISTA+ and ISTA-P latest version


PM sent


----------

